# I Get Interviewed by James Beltz at PhotoTips.biz



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 30, 2011)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; margin: 70px 0 0 0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=7241"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 -50px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=7241" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=7241"></a></div>
<strong>First time for everything

</strong>I had the pleasure to sit down with James Beltz at <a href="http://www.phototips.biz">PhotoTips.biz </a>and be interviewed for his podcast.</p>
<p>We talk about my start, current rumors, some opinions on the mirrorless cameras and a lot more. We even touched on some video game addiction.</p>
<p><iframe src="http://player.vimeo.com/video/29842762" width="500" height="281" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen allowFullScreen></iframe></p>
<p><strong>Watch The Full Show Here:<a href="http://www.phototips.biz">http://www.phototips.biz</a> and also available on iTunes.</strong></p>
<p> </p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## ontarian (Sep 30, 2011)

Well done. I would love a square sensor btw, no need for a vertical grip and flexible cropping options. I tend to only shoot landscape orientation and this way I would get to figure out the best framing for the subject when I have time to think about it in post processing.


----------



## pierlux (Oct 1, 2011)

I started watching the first 6 minutes of your interview, now I've stopped... I'm going to the kitchen, I'll be back in 5 min with a ton popcorn and a coke. Ha ha! 8)


----------



## macfly (Oct 1, 2011)

Great interview, and bravo to you!!

I've run a bunch of sites for over a decade now, and never made a cent from any of them, so I'm double impressed. That said I'm slightly less impressed with the lack of a new 1Ds! ;-)


----------



## photogaz (Oct 1, 2011)

A great interview, really enjoyed it. Well done for doing so well from Canon Rumors. I'm not a parent but there's nothing wrong with only having time to shoot your kid.

I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure at the start of the interview you said you're confident about no new SLR in 2011 and then later on you said you're on the fence???


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 1, 2011)

I haven't watched it yet. I think at the beginning I said I've been told "no dslr in 2011", however I am personally on the fence about the statement. I'm sure there are a few things I could correct or explain better.


----------



## mrian (Oct 1, 2011)

nice interview. had to wait a while for the thing to fully load but it was worth it.


----------



## 8minutestorm (Oct 1, 2011)

I so agree on the lens vignetting part! I thought I have weird tastes in photography lol


----------



## photogaz (Oct 1, 2011)

Canon Rumors said:


> I haven't watched it yet. I think at the beginning I said I've been told "no dslr in 2011", however I am personally on the fence about the statement. I'm sure there are a few things I could correct or explain better.



You're right, watched it back


----------



## EYEONE (Oct 2, 2011)

I've been a Canonrumors.com reader for a long time now and a watcher of Jimmy's show as well. Good to see the two worlds collide.


----------

